# Продукты компании GFI Software: Новости



## Severnyj (11 Ноя 2011)

*VIPRE Internet Security 2012 – минимум потребления ресурсов и максимум защиты*

Компания GFI Software представила новейшие версии своих решений для защиты корпоративных сетей от вирусов и других сетевых угроз – VIPRE Antivirus 2012 и VIPRE Internet Security 2012. В отличие от конкурирующих продуктов, которые от версии к версии обрастают массой новых функций, новые продукты GFI реализуют традиционный набор функций, но в самой передовой и продуманной форме.








Подход компании GFI к развитию своих корпоративных антивирусных продуктов определенно заслуживает внимания – разработчики взяли старый набор функций, довели его до совершенства и сделали максимально простым в использовании. Удобство работы начинается с процедуры установки – от пользователя потребуется не более двух-трех щелчков мыши, перезагрузка не требуется, а значения параметров по умолчанию обеспечивают надежную защиту сразу после установки и запуска.

Графический интерфейс пакетов VIPRE Antivirus/Internet Security 2012 тоже стал гораздо удобнее. Все сведения, действительно важные для пользователя – статус защиты, время последнего и предстоящего сканирования, срок окончания подписки и другие – отображаются в главном окне, где можно одним щелчком мыши запустить новое сканирование или загрузить обновленные сигнатуры вирусов принудительно.

Пакет VIPRE Internet Security 2012 содержит все функции безопасности, традиционные включаемые в решения этого класса, причем многие компоненты подверглись серьезным улучшениям. Так, встроенный брандмауэр стал более гибким в автоматической обработке обращений приложений к Интернету. Например, поддерживаются «белые списки» для заведомо безопасных приложений – это уменьшает число ложных срабатываний. Спам-фильтр теперь может работать на уровне протоколов, что позволяет защитить от спама практически любую почтовую программу, работающую по протоколу POP3. Защита браузеров блокирует загрузку опасных файлов и предупреждает о попытке входа на потенциально опасные web-сайты.

Как подчеркивают разработчики, продукты серии VIPRE Antivirus/Internet Security, в первую очередь, представляют собой минимальный набор необходимых и обязательных инструментов защиты. Чтобы обеспечить такой минимализм, разработчики отказались от функций резервного копирования в онлайн-хранилище, от функций родительского контроля и от запуска потенциально опасных файлов в изолированной «песочнице». Тем не менее, в пакетах VIPRE Antivirus и Internet Security 2012 есть несколько дополнительных функций. Например, функция безопасного уничтожения файлов помогает исключить восстановление конфиденциальных данных после стирания, а команда уничтожения истории удаляет все хронологические сведения о работе пользователя с операционной системой Windows, а также с браузерами и другими приложениями. Еще один модуль под названием PC Explorer отображает низкоуровневые сведения о машине, которые помогут в диагностике вирусных эпидемий: список загруженных элементов ActiveX, автоматически загружаемые приложения, вспомогательные объекты Internet Explorer, изменения в файле HOSTS и др.

Главным преимуществом новых продуктов GFI стоит считать их компактные размеры и минимальное потребление вычислительных ресурсов. Даже при сканировании систем и выводе главного интерфейса в системе работает не более трех процессов, которые редко потребляют более 10% ресурсов процессора и занимают не более 50 Мб оперативной памяти (в режиме ожидания потребление памяти снижается до 5-6 Мб).

В современной непростой экономической ситуации, когда темпы обновления и модернизации ПК замедлились, способность продуктов VIPRE 2012 обеспечить надежную защиту с минимальным падением производительности выглядит очень привлекательно. Опробовать эти продукты в реальной работе можно за счет пробных бесплатных версий, доступных как для VIPRE Antivirus 2012 (коммерческая лицензия стоит от 39,95 долл. США), так и для VIPRE Internet Security 2012 (лицензия стоит от 49,95 долл.) на сайте www.vipreantivirus.com.

Источник


----------



## SNS-amigo (12 Ноя 2011)

Severnyj написал(а):


> VIPRE Antivirus 2012 и VIPRE Internet Security 2012



Наконец-то. Уж сколько раз сам лично предлагал (и другие, наверное) им начать называть свой продукт по-нормальному, как и у всех других производителей продуктов этого класса - Antivirus и Internet Security. 

Вообще с этими программами целый анекдот. Как только их уже не называли:
- Sunbelt VIPRE Home Premium и Home Premium Antivirus (антивирус+антишпион+файервол)
- VIPRE Home Antivirus + AntiSpyware и VIPRE Home Premium Antivirus + Firewall (антивирус+антишпион+файервол)
- GFI Software Vipre Premium, Advanced Internet Security...
- GFI VIPRE Antivirus и VIPRE Internet Security 2012
- теперь просто VIPRE Antivirus и VIPRE Internet Security 2012


Кстати, Mail.ru указал неправильный адрес сайта. 
Правильный - это http://www.vipre-antivirus.com/ 
Но http://www.vipreantivirus.com/ тоже принадлежит тому же владельцу, но как зарезервированное доменное имя. 

Русскоязычный сайт компании GFI - http://www.gfi.ru/vipre

Что примечательно, ни на одном из них ещё нет информации о том, что продукты стали официально называться VIPRE Antivirus и VIPRE Internet Security. Вероятно, это произойдёт в самое ближайшее время. 

Кстати, у этого продукта есть несколько полезностей, которых нет у других вендоров. Но не буду рассказывать заранее, чтобы не оставлять любителей потестить без сладкого. 

Видеоролики с тестом Vipre Internet Security 2012:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O95rpc5Pm7k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aSRI0JvjVQ


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Ноя 2011)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но http://www.vipreantivirus.com/ тоже принадлежит тому же владельцу, но как зарезервированное доменное имя.


Не прошло и дня!

С сегодняшнего дня это сайт новой линейки домашних продуктов, состоящей в отличие от предыдущих версий *всего из двух* антивирусных продуктов: 
*VIPRE® Antivirus 2012 и VIPRE® Internet Security 2012*


----------



## Severnyj (8 Май 2012)

*GFI MailEssentials 2012 Unified Protection – защита вашей электронной почты*

*Нежелательная корреспонденция и вирусы, распространяемые по электронной почте, на протяжении многих лет являются одной из основных причин головной боли у сотрудников корпоративных IT-отделов. *

Компания GFI Software предлагает вниманию представителей малого и среднего бизнеса свой новый продукт под названием GFI MailEssentials 2012 Unified Protection, сочетающий в себе средства защиты от спама и вредоносных приложений.







Согласно результатам недавно проводимого исследования, более 70% всех передаваемых через Интернет электронных писем являются спамом. Более того, некоторые из этих неблагонадежных сообщений могут содержать фрагменты вредоносного кода, позволяющего скомпрометировать систему или спровоцировать утечку важных данных. Как сообщают разработчики GFI Software, на страже клиентских сетей теперь будет стоять не только их собственный антивирусный движок GFI VIPRE, но и дополнительные технологии обнаружения угроз от компании Bitdefender и (опционально) других известных производителей, таких как Kaspersky Lab, Norman или McAfee. Все перечисленные защитные механизмы интегрированы в один простой в развертывании и управлении программный продукт, взаимодействие с которым осуществляется через удобный web-интерфейс.

Пользователи более ранних версий GFI MailEssentials и MailSecurity могут без труда обновить приложение и получить доступ к целому набору дополнительных функций. Список нововведений включает в себя расширенные возможности фильтрации информационного наполнения, фильтрация сообщений по ключевому слову и обнаружения угроз в файловых вложениях. Благодаря этим нововведениям приложение научилось не только обнаруживать потенциально опасные файлы, прикрепленные к сообщениям, но и распознавать угрозы в тексте письма (например, ссылки на фишерский сайт или страничку с «трояном»). Программное обеспечение GFI MailEssentials Unified Protection также способно предоставлять информацию об угрозах в форме настраиваемых развернутых отчетов.

Для организаций с небольшим количеством пользователей (10-24 почтовых ящиков) стоимость однопользовательской лицензии GFI MailEssentials 2012 Unified Protection составляет 29 долларов. Крупные предприятия (до 500 почтовых ящиков) могут рассчитывать на оптовую скидку и приобрести продукт за 13,7 долларов. Программное обеспечение GFI MailEssentials 2012 также доступно в редакциях Anti-Spam и EmailSecurity.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (16 Июл 2012)

*СМБ-продукты компании GFI вышли на единой облачной платформе*

Компания GFI Software, которая производит множество решений для среднего и малого бизнеса (СМБ), в том числе для обеспечения безопасности, ведения архивов и передачи факсимильных сообщений, начала планомерное развертывание своих продуктов на собственной облачной платформе под названием GFI Cloud. На первом этапе облачного развертывания заказчикам уже доступны два продукта: GFI VIPRE Business Online для защиты от вирусов и вредоносного контента и GFI Network Server Monitor Online для контроля состояния сети и оптимизации конфигураций на серверах и рабочих станциях. Третье приложение в этой линейке, система защиты локальных сетей от вторжений GFI LanGuard планируется запустить в облаке в ближайшие месяцы.







Новый облачный сервис с решениями разной направленности ориентирован на компании малого и среднего размера с малочисленным или вовсе отсутствующим IT-персоналом в штате. Представители GFI Software уверены, что заказчикам понравится простота приобретения и использования знакомых решений в облачной форме. В дальнейшем компания GFI Software планирует перевести все свои продукты на облачную платформу. Цена подписки на отдельные сервисы составляет от 1 долл. в месяц за одного пользователя.

Сейчас продукты GFI Software используют порядка 250 000 уникальных пользователей – всем им предлагается бесплатно перейти на облачные варианты продуктов до окончания сроков действия их контрактов поддержки. Новая стратегия облачной доставки решений внедряется постепенно, и этому есть причина. Как объясняет компания GFI Software, все дело в том, что сейчас сотрудники СМБ-организаций все чаще приносят на работу свои собственные устройства, не подпадающие под действие контрольных систем организации. Именно поэтому решено как можно быстрее запустить в облаке антивирус и систему оптимизации конфигураций – это позволит быстро поставить под централизованный контроль все ноутбуки, которые сотрудники приносят с собой.

Собственные исследования компании GFI Software показали, что примерно треть СМБ-организаций не имеют централизованной антивирусной систем, а около 27 % опрошенных используют сразу несколько продуктов с разным сроком действия – часто базовые антивирусные и защитные решения попадают на предприятия вместе с приобретаемой или приносимой техникой в предустановленном виде. Именно ради таких случаев защитные программы GFI первыми переведены на облачную платформу GFI Cloud.

Исследование по заказу GFI Software проводила авторитетная социологическая компания Opinion Matters – было опрошено 200 сотрудников, отвечающих за решения в сфере IT, из компаний численностью от пяти до 50 штатных сотрудников. Дополнительно в этом исследовании выяснилось, что 28 % респондентов вообще не используют облачные приложения ни в каких аспектах своей IT-инфраструктуры. Почти половина IT-администраторов в СМБ-организациях не имеют инструментов, чтобы увидеть, какие ПК или серверы в сети могут отказать в ближайшее время. Примечательно, что безопасность оказалась у опрошенных лишь на третьем месте в списке первоочередных проблем при переходе в облака – на первом месте названа сложность внедрения и навыки по реализации облачных проектов собственными силами. На втором месте – озабоченность управлением облачными приложениями с помощью сторонних продуктов. На самом деле, вопрос управления из других систем как раз и связан с безопасностью напрямую. Как бы то ни было, первые облачные решения GFI для сегмента СМБ уже запущены и доступны – подробнее о них можно узнать на официальном сайте единой платформы GFI Cloud; там же можно оформить бесплатную подписку на 30 дней.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (28 Сен 2012)

*VIPRE 2013 - обновленная линейка антивирусных продуктов*

*Компания GFI Software анонсировала новые версии продуктов VIPRE Antivirus 2013 и VIPRE Internet Security 2013 – мощных и исключительно простых в установке и эксплуатации антивирусных приложений для потребительского рынка.*

В основе предлагаемых программ лежат современные антивирусные движки, гарантирующие успешное обнаружение широкого спектра угроз при минимальном влиянии на производительность компьютера. Стоит также отметить, что продукты VIPRE не только защищают пользовательские системы от различных типов вредоносных программ, но и выявляют и устраняют существующие уязвимости в безопасности.

Одним из наиболее заметных нововведений, представленным в продукте Vipre Internet Security 2013, является функция Easy Update. Указанный механизм, созданный с использованием инструментария LANguard SDK, предназначен для решения одной из наиболее актуальных проблем. Не секрет, что многие владельцы ПК забывают о необходимости регулярного обновления программного обеспечения. Инструмент Easy Update автоматизирует эту важную операцию и делает систему менее уязвимой для хакерских атак. Поиск и развертывание свежих патчей и обновлений выполняется при минимальном участии пользователя. Это значит, что вам не придется лично подтверждать прочтение лицензионного соглашения и взаимодействовать с окнами системы User Account Control.







Если вы приобретали свой компьютер с предустановленными средствами защиты или экспериментировали с антивирусами от других производителей, у вас могут возникнуть проблемы с установкой продуктов VIPRE. Избежать конфликтов поможет новая функция Easy Install, реализованная в Antivirus 2013 и Internet Security 2013. Этот полезный механизм предназначен для обнаружения следов присутствия в системе сторонних антивирусов и их автоматического удаления.

Продукт VIPRE Antivirus использует технологию эвристического анализа Active Protection и множество других современных методик для эффективного выявления тысяч новых и малоизученных угроз, к которым относятся вирусы, рекламные приложения, сетевые черви, трояны и др. Разработчики сообщают, что приложения научились лучше справляться с обнаружением руткитов, а дополнительный режим сканирования Rapid Scan обеспечит более быструю проверку жесткого диска.

В распоряжении владельцев компьютеров окажутся целый набор полезных дополнительных инструментов, включая менеджер паролей и средства родительского контроля. В состав версии Vipre Internet Security также включен функциональный межсетевой экран, надежный антиспам-фильтр и механизмы для фильтрации web-контента. Владельцы нескольких компьютеров смогут централизованно управлять их защитой с помощью единого администраторского web-интерфейса.

Приложения Vipre отличаются от конкурирующих продуктов более доступной ценой. Vipre Antivirus 2013 для одного компьютера обойдется клиентом в , за вы можете обеспечить защиту десятка систем, а стоимость бессрочной лицензии составляет всего 0 долларов. Если вы испытываете потребность в дополнительных защитных механизмах, обратите свое внимание на пакет Vipre Internet Security, который можно приобрести за , стоимость лицензии для 10 ПК и бессрочной лицензии составит и 0 соответственно.

Источник


----------

